# Jim Jackson



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

Suns get: Jim Jackson

Hornets gets: Casey Jacebson, Jackson Vroman, Majeic Lampe.

I really really didn't want to give up Lampe, but Vroman and Jacebson are garbage in my opnion, well not really garbage but very expedable.

At least this gives the Suns some depth and Jackson is a proven scorer in the NBA.

Gambo just broke this and he also said *expect the Suns to make another move within the week.* 

and Gambo is usually dead on when it comes to getting the inside scoop on the Suns.

Another move?

Who else is there to trade expect Joe Johnson?

what do you guys think?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i think we could see dalembert in a suns uni within a week. that wouldn't make me unhappy. a dalembert/hunter rotation at center would be blocks galore!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The last thing the Suns need is another outside shooter. Besdies Jackson is on the downside of his career whereas Lampe IMO has great potential to become a quality player in this league. Its just a useless trade for the Suns.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It isn't useless because Jackson is better than Casey in all facets of the game, our depth is terrible and Lampe couldn't get off the bench.

In a few years it will look like one of those "what were they thinking?" trades along the lines of Tony Delk and Rodney Rogers for JJ, but for now it will help the team out.

Lampe has a great future ahead of him, but because it's not as a defensive/rebounding presence it just wasn't meant to be with us.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does a Dalembert for Johnson swap even work salary wise? Does Philly have to include something else? 

As I suspected the deal doesn't work, when I tried it. So Philly would have to probably throw in Willie Green to make it work, if they want to keep Korver.

Phoenix trades: SG Joe Johnson (15.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 39.0 minutes)
Phoenix receives: C Samuel Dalembert	(5.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 21.3 minutes)
SG Willie Green	(7.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 21.2 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -2.6 ppg, +3.5 rpg, and -1.1 apg.

Philadelphia trades: C Samuel Dalembert	(5.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 21.3 minutes)
SG Willie Green	(7.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 21.2 minutes)
Philadelphia receives: SG Joe Johnson	(15.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 39.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +2.6 ppg, -3.5 rpg, and +1.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Phoenix and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Phoenix and Philadelphia had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement

--------------------------
I actually think the Suns should move Quentin Richardson. He's shooting awful and at the SG position, will be a turnover machine and leave Nash as the only capable playmaker on the roster, with Barbosa struggling. Phoenix looks to be panicking to me.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Good trade either way for the Suns...

If they keep Joe johnson they have a good guard coming off the bench in Jackson.

If they trade Joe they get a center that can help and Jim Jackson can take over Joe's spot. Obviously Joe is better then Jackson, but the question is could the Suns afford to resign him?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Darn it!!!

I hate any trade which makes another good team better. And I think this trade makes the Suns bettter.

I think it is a good trade for the Suns. Yes Lampe may one day be a player but the Suns need to think about today and today they lack depth and that is hurting them.

Jacobsen was the only one getting playing time and Jim Jackson is much better than Jacobsen so how is it not good for the Suns?

When is Lampe going to be a player? Another 2 years from now. 

The Suns are thinking Championship this year.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

well they better win it within the next two years because they gave up a stud in Lampe. He'll without a doubt be the best player to come out of this trade...hopefully the suns can win the title and make that irrelevant


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice trade, at least for the short term. Jackson should provide the suns with some much needed bench depth and should fit the role of backup SG/SF well. Although, it could hurt in the long run if Lampe becomes a good player...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lampe is a talent but much like Zarko. Very questionable that he will ever be the player that maybe he could be.

Lampe was far away from getting minutes on this team. He would have never develloped here I guess.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

For the Suns this Jim Jackson trade is bad IMO!!! But the Dalembert + Green <-> Joe Johnson would be great!!!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't understand this trade. It seemed the suns were high on Vroman when then drafted him although he didn't seem to do much when he played. I'm ok with him leaving.

Jacobson was not great, but he was always solid. He also has room to improve with Jackson is on the decline. I would not be suprised to see Jacobson outscore Jackson this season.

Lampe COULD be a stud. I would have been ok with a Jacobson/Vroman trade for Jackson, but I don't like giving up Lampe.

Isn't Jackson a bit of a headcase? The three guys the suns traded were good guys. Jackson has a questionable history.

How's Jacksons defense?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

What's interesting...

A few weeks ago I thought about the possibility of us getting someone like Stackhouse to provide for instant offense off the bench. I guess Jackson is close. Still, I bet we could have gotten him cheaper.

As long as we don't trade the core of Nash/JoeJ/Matrix/Amare/Q/Hunter, I will be happy. I'd also like to see them hang onto Bo. Barbosa, Jackson, and Voskul are expendable. I don't know if we can get anything worthwhile for them. Portland has some good players with low stock value right now...


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Unless we get an all-star, we keep JoeJ. He is one of the few Suns that can get his own shot. I'd rather see him leave at the years end then see the Suns get burned on a subpar offer. 

A JJ for Dalembert deal would be terrible IMHO.

We trade Q before we trade JoeJ.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's a very good trade for both teams, it's just gonna be at different points in time. The Suns, needed him more than anyone they traded him for. Arclite pretty much had the correct comparision of the 4 players involved. Lampe is one of my favorite potential guys, but he just wasn't going to play in the post like they needed him to. The Suns made a nice move filtering out spare parts for a quality player.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Now we basically have an 8-man rotation. I don't know if thats enough depth to go deep in the playoffs. Atleast the Suns are a young team and hopefully they still have wut it takes.


----------

